# My Wildlife Pictures (Lots of Pictures)



## DHoffmann (Jun 21, 2011)

So it's gonna take a couple hours before I can go and pick up my first snake, and in an effort to stop exploding of excitement, I'd like to show you all some of my pictures of wildlife that I have taken.
For this criteria I'm ruling out all pictures I have of animals in wildlife parks/zoos/care of people.

1.) Eastern Grey Kangaroo - Lysterfield





2. ) Australian Pelican - Half Moon Bay




3. ) Australian Pelican - Half Moon Bay




4. ) Common Tree Snake - outside David Fleay Wildlife Park




5. ) Echidna - near Mt. Macedon, if I recall correctly




6. ) Tawny Frogmouth - Skennars Head




7. ) Pacific Gull - Half Moon Bay




8. ) Lace Monitor - Nightcap National Park (Open for correction, I may have misidentified.)




9. ) Dusky Moorhen - A pond somewhere in the Gold Coast.




10. ) Royal Spoonbill - Wetlands along Pacific Coast Highway near Ballina





I have plenty of images of other animals, including a lot of more exotic creatures that are generally kept in parks/zoos if people want to see them as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 21, 2011)

really nice pics


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice photos I love the tawny frogmouth.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 21, 2011)

Great lacey photo! I have loads of awesome pics of some animals in South Africa, I should make a thread once the uploader starts working for me.


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I just finished working on this image for now and figured I'd chuck it here, seems relatively fitting despite not being 'wild'life.

Hudson or Nelson the Polar Bear, Gold Coast.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats insane it almost looks like he's dissolving.


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Well spurred on by something to do with Hammerhead sharks at the Melbourne Aquarium, I revisited some other underwater shots from the past, which is also a nice segue from the half underwater shot above.

1. ) Juvenile Weedy Seadragon




2. ) Weedy Seadragon




3. ) Unknown Jellyfish - If anyone knows please let me know so I can tag accordingly.




4. ) Unknown species of Cuttlefish, again if anyone wants to fill me in...




5. ) Pineapple Fish - Thanks Waruikazi!





Enjoy, hopefully I can get to the aquarium in the next few days to check out this Hammerhead business, they're fascinating sharks...


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2011)

That fish's common name is pineapple fish.


----------



## DHoffmann (Jun 29, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That fish's common name is pineapple fish.


Awesome, thanks! I guess that's a pretty obvious name given the appearance.
Shouldn't have been that hard to print off a plaque with that on it and hang next to the exhibit...


----------



## MathewB (Jun 29, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Well I just finished working on this image for now and figured I'd chuck it here, seems relatively fitting despite not being 'wild'life.Hudson or Nelson the Polar Bear, Gold Coast.


 I love Bears, shame it's so expensive for entry at Sea World


----------



## medz84 (Jun 29, 2011)

love the polar bear, awesome pics


----------



## cement (Jun 29, 2011)

Excellent photos mate thanks!
I don't know the jelly fish's name but if it was blue in colour and the diameter of the head is about 6-8 inches I know they can sting like hell! They come in large swarms from nth coast NSW upwards. I never thought they stung I have surfed amongst packs of them heaps of times then one hit me one day and it was excruciating.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Awesome, thanks! I guess that's a pretty obvious name given the appearance.
> Shouldn't have been that hard to print off a plaque with that on it and hang next to the exhibit...



No worries, just googled it's scientific name is probably Cleidopus gloriamaris.


----------



## DHoffmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks all, glad you're enjoying the pictures.
I'd like nothing more than to go out shooting right now, but I guess I'll have to settle for going through a few more images. From under water to in the air.... but on the ground. (mostly)

1. ) Ostrich




2. ) Pied Heron




3. ) White Stork




4. ) Australian Pelican




5. ) Southern Cassowary




6. ) Black Winged Stilt




7. ) Wedge Tailed Eagle (Eaglehawk)




8. ) Wedge Tailed Eagle (Eaglehawk)





Thanks for looking and indulging in my desperate want to get out and amongst some wildlife again. Anyone got a scuba setup they wanna give away? :lol:


----------



## kat2005dodi (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome pics


----------



## varanus (Jul 2, 2011)

Fantastic images, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 2, 2011)

amazing pictures!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 2, 2011)

Your photography is excellent!


----------



## Bloomster (Jul 2, 2011)

Great wildlife photography, camera and lens you using mate?


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 2, 2011)

thant pelican shot in the last lot of pics is simply gorgeous!
what gear are you using?


----------



## DHoffmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks all, glad you like 'em.

Most of these were taken with a Canon 40D coupled to a 16-35mm f2.8L, 24-70mm f2.8L, 50mm f1.4 and 70-200mm f2.8L IS, sometimes with 1.4x convertor.
A few; the Kangaroo and some of the underwater shots were taken with my new 5D Mk II, but I haven't had thorough experience with it yet. Itching to get back to the Kangaroo colony in Lysterfield to put it to more use.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 2, 2011)

Do you use any fancy lighting equipment?


----------



## DHoffmann (Jul 3, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> Do you use any fancy lighting equipment?


This great light source called Sun, and these fantastic diffusers called Clouds. I highly recommend them. 

Only time I've ever used flash for animal photography was with butterflies, see attached pic. That was taken with a Konica Minolta Dynax 7D and whatever the kit lens was on it, before I upgraded to the Canon/s.


----------



## thelionking (Jul 28, 2011)

I am absolutely amazed by your photography! I did not even know photos like this were possible to take! How did you get such stunning photos of fish through glass?
I recommend you enter the competition running
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/competitions-5362/2012-calendar-photo-competition-160836/
As well as frogboy


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 28, 2011)

One of my frogs

some more pics,

1. high yellow green tree python (already posted in aps 2012 calender comp)
2. one of my magnificent tree frogs
3. magnificent tree frog in rain (my inspiration was the cover pic of the latest scales and tails magazine)

tell me if u want me to post more and which pic you prefer, mine or other (rainy frog one)


----------



## Renenet (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice shots DHoffmann. The polar bear one stands out.

Frogboy, I love that one of the frog in the rain. He looks unhappy yet resigned.


----------

